# kein Subjekt



## herrkeinname

In meinem Lehrbuch steht so ein Satz: Yo hablo aleman porque es mi lengua materna.

In diesem Satz gibt's kein Subjekt. Ist es im Spanischen in allen Fällen zulässig?


----------



## Gabita

Im Spanischen ist das Subjekt nicht wichtig, sofern es gefolgert werden kann.  Aber, in diesem Fall gibt ein Subjekt es: "Yo"


----------



## Sidjanga

_Yo hablo alem*á*n porque es mi lengua materna._

In diesem Satz ist _yo _das (hier sogar explizit erwähnte) Subjekt.

Der Satz hätte kein explizites Subjekt, wenn mann nur sagen würde

_Habl*o* alemán porque es mi lengua materna._

Hier ist die erste Person (_yo_) durch die eindeutige Endung bereits in _habl*o*_ enthalten.
Dies ist im Spanischen der Normalfall (dass es kein explizites Subjekt gibt, falls dieses "nur" ein Personalpronomen wäre).

Die Personalpronomen werden im Spanischen im Allgemeinen nur verwendet, um die betreffende Person zu betonen - z.B., wenn ein Kontrast zum Gesagten oder zu anderen Personen hervorgehoben werden soll:
_
- Creo que nadie habla alemán aquí. - Ich glaube, hier spricht/kann keiner Deutsch.
- ¡__*Yo *hablo alemán! - (Doch,) ich spreche Deutsch!

- Creo que Pablo te puede ayudar. - Ich denke, dass dir Pablo helfen kann.
- Pues *yo *no lo creo; tampoco me ayudó la última vez. - (Also) ich glaube (das) nicht; das letzte Mal hat er mir auch nicht geholfen.
.
_


----------



## ANTÍA

Ich kann wenig deutsch schreiben, aber ich denke dass die zweiten Satz ist ein Nebensatz.
Die Subjet ist implizit .

Die Subjekt ist "El alemán" .

Die Subjekt ist selbstverständlich

Es gib zwei Subjekt. 
*"Yo"* von dem Hauptsatz und "*El alemán*" von dem Nebensatz.


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich meinte, dass es im zweiten Satz kein Subjekt gibt - d.h. in Bezug auf aleman (ich hab keine spanischen Zeichen

Ich spreche Deutsch, weil  meine Muttersprache ist.


----------



## ANTÍA

Ich meine, dass das richtig ist.

In Spanisch wäre mit dem expliziten Subjekt:
Yo hablo alemán, porque el alemán es mi lengua materna.
Yo hablo alemán, porque él es mi lengua materna.

Aber wir sagen: Yo hablo alemán, porque *es *mi lengua materna.
Implizit Subjekt

*es* ist 3ª Person von Präsens Indicativ und deshalb musst das Subjekt "*él"* oder andere Personalpronomen sein.


----------

